# Rex boy & Agouti Males Available For Adoption in SD/Transport Is Possible



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Star's Rat Rescue located in Winner, SD has many ratties who would love their place to call home! To see all ratties available for adoption at Star's Rat Rescue visit http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html.

Transport is possible to many surrounding states so feel free to ask! SD/MN/NE/WY

Meet Badger! New boy who will be looking for his forever home as soon as he his through QT!








As you can see here this sweet boy LOVES scratches behind his ears. He is a total sweetheart and also loves to play!









Burt loves running the wheel! He even stopped for a pose (well he heard the treat bag) . Burt loves to explore and is available for adoption!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Badger is a CUTIE!


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you cagedbirdsinging!


----------

